# First Interview



## misschrissy (Jun 27, 2010)

Sorry if this question has been answered before, can't find it.

We have our "first interview" in the US, in a couple of weeks after what seems a very long K1 & K2 process with various twists and turns spanning about 16 months (not sure how this time compares with average)

Can anyone give me any advice about this interview? I assume it's to check we really are a genuine couple. From what my husband tells me, this interview is the final stage for permanent status and I'll be issued a SSN afterwards, and then can apply for citizenship in 2 or is it now 3 years - is this always the case?

Guess I'm just checking that I have things straight and there won't be any more bumps for us.


Thanks
Chrissy


----------

